# Google- Mindfulness meditation eases IBS, study finds - Victoria Times Colonist



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Mindfulness meditation eases IBS, study finds**Victoria Times Colonist*A therapy that combines mindfulness meditation and gentle yoga may help soothe symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*, according to a US study. Researchers at the University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, found that, of the 75 women with the digestive *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

